# Looking for a belt



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Just last week my belt broke after a good ~10yr use. Only the buckle area snapped off ( http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-4IgRGP-o-No/TY8Pu4EEwbI/AAAAAAAAACc/JyYKgaDpOvg/s1600/CK+belt+A-001.jpg ). So I'm on the hunt for a new belt but wondering if anyone here is into belts and such.

My previous belt was a CK leather belt which I got from Eatons during their store closing (Miss that store  ). I'm not particularly favoring or wanting another CK belt other then it lasted such a long time under light to medium belt load (I EDC at ~1-2lbs and sometimes 5lbs). Not too fond of the blazing bold logo but at the time the belt was the most durable in the store with a good snap.

I recall some belt with a 6000lb test load on the buckle off some SWAT/cop store (can't remember...perhaps 5.11 or copsplus.com ) and while that is nice to have IIRC the price was pretty expensive. I'm wondering if there is something less like in the 1000lb range or like 100lb range?

I like my kit durable and I know some of you are S.O, Mil/ex-Mil, and LEOs or know of some that are. Don't want to spend a mint on the belt. IIRC my old belt was about $30.

Thanks in advance for any help. Looking to find a replacement as soon as possible.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Be a hypebeast and buy a louis vuitton one


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

ThaChingster said:


> Be a hypebeast and buy a louis vuitton one


Excuse me but what is a 'hypebeast'? Can you show me what Louis Vuitton belt you're suggesting and referring to?

I am a function over form, what does it do : how well does it do it guy. If it can run with the Eagle Industries quality or close to it then I'll check it out.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Excuse me but what is a 'hypebeast'? Can you show me what Louis Vuitton belt you're suggesting and referring to?
> 
> I am a function over form, what does it do : how well does it do it guy. If it can run with the Eagle Industries quality or close to it then I'll check it out.


It's function shows that you were actually that stupid and payed a rediculous amount of money for garbage lol


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I was thinking probably going with something like this which isn't bad as it has a secondary function if I needed the rappeling fuction. Tho I'm looking in the $15 range right now.

http://www.blackhawk.com/product/CQB-Riggers-Belt,800,1384.htm


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I've bought the over priced crap and it did not last long. I destroy my belts. I don't know why but they never last long. Now I just go to the flea market drop 10-20 a belt and when it's time for the garbage its no big deal. 
Plus I have more money for my sock obsesseion lol new socks is one of the best feelings ever.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Jackson said:


> I've bought the over priced crap and it did not last long. I destroy my belts. I don't know why but they never last long. Now I just go to the flea market drop 10-20 a belt and when it's time for the garbage its no big deal.
> Plus I have more money for my sock obsesseion lol new socks is one of the best feelings ever.


Well I destroy my belts as well as I EDC 1-2lbs daily and up to 5-6lbs if I'm at the range. This is the first time I've had buckle failure. All previous were adjustment hole breakage or surface of the belt peeling from being worn out so much. I'm seeing if there is a way to replace the buckle but the part that holds the buckle on my belt is stitched in so either I unstitch, add a new buckle, then restitch or I think if I don't want to touch the factory stitching as it held up this long then I'll have to weld on another buckle somehow if that is possible.

The belt itself is good condition still with lots of use. Some shoe polish to fill in the color scrapings areas and the U dip in there is more stretched from my EDC but holds up well.

Just looking for recommends for solid buckle areas. I recall Wallys having Kodiak brand belts which seemed heavy duty tho I've not been there in a while. Any word on the Kodiak belts?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Speaking of socks. You ever try Gore-Tex socks?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Never used one. I buy the made in India btw and that's good enough lol


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Jackson said:


> Never used one. I buy the made in India btw and that's good enough lol


Wellt he Gore-Tex socks are not really everyday wear unless you like wearing down $45-50 pair of socks.  However I have read they keep the toes dry in wet weather. Like all Gore-Tex products I've used they keep the rain out and the piss in as they say. Tho didn't know of anyone other then reviews seen on MEC on those so wanted to see if you being a sock guy had any feedback on it. LOL


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Wellt he Gore-Tex socks are not really everyday wear unless you like wearing down $45-50 pair of socks.  However I have read they keep the toes dry in wet weather. Like all Gore-Tex products I've used they keep the rain out and the piss in as they say. Tho didn't know of anyone other then reviews seen on MEC on those so wanted to see if you being a sock guy had any feedback on it. LOL


I was talking about the kodiak belt/buckle.

I don't wear those type of socks though. I like 100% cotton my favorite are Hanes or fruit of the loom. Nike socks feel good as well. I always have at least 4 bags of new socks in the closet lol


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

I just took a clip-buckle strap off an old backpack and have been using that for the last 4 years...

It's actually the best belt I've ever had... Might reconsider it though if I had to tuck my shirt in...


----------

